# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  VBAC / CBAC - iskustva, savjete molim

## drndalica

Rodila sam carski prije 5 g. Razlog - distocija, zastoj u porodu, 10 sati mukotrpnih trudova, otvorila se do kraja ali dijete je bilo zapetljano pupčanom vrpcom i porod je dovršen hitnim carskim rezom. Ponovo sam trudna i kako trudnoća odmiče lovi me sve veći strah i panika.
Moj prvi porod bio mi je jako traumatično iskustvo, do te mjere da me  lovi neka vrsta PTSP-a (velikim dijelom zbog lošeg ophođenja od strane  osoblja u rađaoni). Moram napomenuti da sam bila disciplinirana rodilja, mirna, pristojna, trpila, šutila, niti glasa ispustila i ničim izazvala ignoriranje i bezobrazno ponašanje osoblja. Htjela bi se na neki način ovaj put bolje pripremiti i opustiti ali  ne znam kako. Samopouzdanja i iluzija više uopće nemam, ne veselim se (zbog toga me peče savijest) i  konstantno strepim (od bolova, dripa, komplikacija, neljubaznih babaroga u sali, nemoći da se izborim za sebe, neznanja... you name it). Žarko sam željela prirodni porod (prošli put), no on  se pretvorio u noćnu moru i sada iskreno ne znam što da mislim.
Molim vaša iskustva sa porodom nakon carskog, bilo da je bio opet carski ili vaginalni.
Što mogu očekivati?
Ima li nekih ograničenja (drip, indukcija, epiduralna...)? 
Što znači 'praćenje stanja reza'? 
Kad je uobičajen prijem u bolnicu (ranije ili ne)? 
Trudnoća mi je uredna i za sada nema razloga da se ovaj put ne dovrši vaginalno.
Pripadam riječkom rodilištu, živim na otoku.
Bilo kakav koristan savjet/osobno skustvo je dobrodošao!!

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam imala 2 carska. Prvi je bio prije 6g (beba na zadak), a drugi prije 3 mjeseca.
Imala sam jako dobro iskustvo sa prvim carskim i to mi je bila jedina opcija koju bi prihvatila za drugi porod. Drugi carski sam jos lakse podnijela i brze se opravila, za 7 dana sam bila u odlicnoj formi.
Bila sam narucena na drugi carski sa 38+5, no, pukao mi je vodenjak i dobila sam trudove sa tocno 38tj. Kako se nisam otvarala, a i naglasila sam da nikako ne zelim VBAC, napravljen je carski i sve je proslo odlicno.

----------


## drndalica

hmm, hvala, ali nije mi baš jasno - zašto si bila 'naručena' na carski?
Koliko ja znam, ukoliko je trudnoća uredna ne radi se carski 'po narudžbi'. U Rijeci sugurno ne. Tako da i nemam baš nekog izbora  :Undecided: .
Mene više zanima što dolazi, a što ne dolazi u obzir nakon carskog? Hoću li imati jednako pravo na epiduralnu? Hoću li imati 'poštedu od dripa'? Najviše me je strah mrcvarenja koje sam proživjela prošli put.

----------


## pale

Moj drugi porod je bio VBAC. Što se trudnoća više bližila kraju ja sam bila sigurnija da me opet čeka carski. Međutim, iznenadili su me trudovi u 36. tjednu i došla sam u bolnicu 6 cm otvorena. Porod je prošao bez klistira, bez dripa, malo su me rezali, možda nisu ni to trebali, ali ja sam bila previše euforična što je bio prijevremeni porod i još k tome i vaginalni da nisam ni primjetila. A oporavak je bio vrlo brz, puno brži nego nakon carskog.

----------


## Boxica

nakon što prođu dvije godine od CR (a tebi je prošlo 5 godina od CR) više nemaš nikakvih "pošteda" ako sama to ne tražiš...

ja sam imala CR u 11/2009 (bebe nisu preživjele) i ponovo ostala trudna nakon 4 mjeseca...rodila točno nakon godinu dana 11/2010...
meni su "pacijenti" htjeli napraviti VBAC (ja sam odbijala i stalno napominjala za stari CR, ali su rekli da to nema veze jer je prva trudnoća završila prirodnim porodom), ali su mi samo zakomplicirali...prvo su mi dali epiduralnu, pa onda drugu dozu na 9 cm otvorenosti(???)...onda i drip i na kraju sam pukla po starom šavu...pa je bio hitan CR...na kraju su me jedva skrpali... (radi se o Petrovoj bolnici)

----------


## Boxica

> Ima li nekih ograničenja (drip, indukcija, epiduralna...)? 
> Što znači 'praćenje stanja reza'? 
> Kad je uobičajen prijem u bolnicu (ranije ili ne)? 
> Trudnoća mi je uredna i za sada nema razloga da se ovaj put ne dovrši vaginalno.


evo sad točno po pitanjima:
-nema ograničenja jer je prošlo 5 godina
-prati se u mm debljina reza...ako je manji od određene milimetraže ide se na CR jer postoji opasnost od rupture (puknuća) maternice po starom rezu uslijed trudova
-prijem u bolnicu ovisi  od bolnice do bolnice

navijam da ti bude VBAC jer je stvarno puno brži oporavak

----------


## dani1

Ja sam imala VBAC koji je po mojim mjerilima prošao super. Prvi porod završen je carskim rezom zbog položaja bebe zadkom i zastoja u razvoju. Druga trudnoća bila mi je uredna i odlučeno je da idem na vaginalni porod. Moram priznati da me bilo užasno strah i već sam razmišljala o nekim drugim opcijama, ali curka se malo požurila, pa nisam stigla ništa iskombinirati. Drip mi nisu davali, pustili su da ide prirodno, da nije išlo, išla bih na carski, ali sve je bilo gotovo tri sata nakon prvog truda kojeg sam osjetila. Bilo je bolno, ali brzo. Na porodu mi je bila super ekipa-za poželjeti. Treći puta bila sam sigurna da želim samo prirodni porod i opet je sve prošlo relativno super. Trajalo je dulje, oko 12 sati (većinu sam odradila doma) i došla u bolnicu otvorena 8 cm. U rađaoni sam odbila drip koji su mi htjeli uvaliti, da ubrzaju....Natezali smo se oko toga prilično i u tranziciji sam popustila, neznam više ni što sam rekla, ali par minuta prije kraja dali su mi drip. Eto ja imam dobro iskustvo, osim pojedinih detalja. Koliko znam drip se ne bi smio davati, niti bilo kako drugačije ubrzavati porod, sve bi trebalo ići "prirodno". Postoji puno članaka na tu temu na internetu, ali uglavnom na engleskom.

----------


## AnneMary

evo i mene u istoj nedoumici.
prvi porod je bio carski prije 3 i pol.godine, beba na zadak, na nogice i pupčana na ušću. obavljen 37 +5 zbog straha da ne pukne vodenjak i komplikacija koje bi nastale da pupčana ispadne van.
sad sam 34 tj. bebač isto na zadak i za sad veli doktor da je to indikacija za ponovni carski.
mene muči to što ja ni sam ne znam da li bih želila prirodni od straha da se nešto ne zakomplicira tipa ruptura maternice.
a i s obzirom da sam prvi imala carski nisam upoznala ni trudove pa ni ne znam da li bi ih htjela upoznat.
nešto kao Deaedi, ja bih samo da je van i gotovo.
Ali opet taj oporavak od carskog, mjesec dana nisam mogla leći na desni bok, nešto me jako bolilo, a dojila sam samo na desnu cicu pa je to stvarno bio veliki problem.

u svakom slučaju ja ne znam šta bih radije i to me muči.

----------


## Deaedi

> hmm, hvala, ali nije mi baš jasno - zašto si bila 'naručena' na carski?
> Koliko ja znam, ukoliko je trudnoća uredna ne radi se carski 'po narudžbi'. .


Pa ne radi se ni VBAC, ako rodilja to ne zeli. Beba je bila velika, moj rez od prvog carskog relativno tanak. Da sam inzistirala, mogla sam na VBAC, ali sam rekla da ne zelim preuzeti taj rizik.

----------


## drndalica

Da, ali carski sam po sebi nije dovoljna indikacija za slijedeći carski. Mora biti još nešto (u tvom slučaju velika beba i tanak rez). Ja nemam razlog zbog kojeg tražiti carski. Mogu ja tražit što god hoću, ali znam da ne ide 'po narudžbi' (i razumijem zašto). Zato i pitam što mogu očekivati, kako i dokle mogu pokušavati prirodno i ima li neka caka (drip da-ne, epiduralna da-ne, gel da-ne). Najviše se grozim onog 'induciranog' dijela poroda i ne znam kakav je 'protokol'. Nisam 100% sigurna smije li se davati drip (kojeg se grozim), i ako ga već daju mogu li onda tražiti epiduralnu.

----------


## AnneMary

ako sam dobro shvatila drip bi se poslije carskog trebao strogo izbjegavat, mada to naši očito ne rade pa dolazi do komplikacija.
ali ti kao rodilja imaš pravo odbit drip ako njima uopće padne na pamet da ga daju.
u startu izričito naglasi da ne želiš drip.

----------


## ronin

> Ja nemam razlog zbog kojeg tražiti carski. Mogu ja tražit što god hoću, ali znam da ne ide 'po narudžbi' (i razumijem zašto).


Kako znaš da nemaš?jesu li ti mjerili debljinu ožiljka?

Ja sam rodila 2 godine poslije carskog bebu od 4 kile VBAC,no ožiljak se tokom godina istanjio i 6 godina poslije carskog desila se ruptura.

danas kad razmišljam o tome nije mi jasno zašto se rodiljama koje su imale carski  po protokolu ne mjeri  debljina ožiljka.barem nije bilo tako 2008.

da su mi to uradili,ne bi mi se desilo to što se desilo i dijete bi mi bilo zdravo.

----------


## drndalica

Za sada nemam nikakvih 'komplikacija' i svi pregledi su uredni. Nitko nije spomenuo je li ili nije gledao rez. Ne znam kad se to provjerava, sada sam 30 tj.
Zadnje što imam je UZV iz KBC Rijeka gdje piše 'Dijagnoza 034.2 Zbrinjavanje majke zbog ožiljka maternice uzrokovanog prijašnjom operacijom' što god to značilo  :Confused: 
Moja pretpostavka je da kad uđem u termin onda će oni posvetiti veću pozornost tom rezu, tako mi to zvuči.
Pitala sam svog gin. i sve što mi je imala za reći je 'svaki porod je priča za sebe, ako je prošli bio carski to ne znači da i ovaj mora'.

----------


## oka

Moja priča sa prvog poroda bila bi identična tvojoj, opisi, dobra trudnoća, poslušna trudnica, strah, razočaranje i na kraju mučenja carski rez.
Tako da znam točno kako ti je i suosjećam sa tobom. :Love: 

Drugi porod je bio nakon 2,3mj. i ukratko:

Nitko nije pratio moj rez (koliko ja znam), želja za VBAC bila je ogroomna kao i želja za borbom koja je počela nakon jednog CTG-a u 38 tjednu.
Nešto nije štimalo, svaki puta su nalazi bili drugačiji da bi  nakon svakodnevnog vozanja po tri puta na ctg ipak pristala na hospitalizaciju.
Nakon jednog dana provedenog u bolnici u 39-om tjednu ctg ponovno nije bio dobar i točno u ponoć završila sam u rađaoni.
Nakon dugog objašnjavanja, nakon moje borbe za čim prirodnijim prokidaju mi vodenjak. 
Do jutra bez dripa, a u 7 sati drip (ali lagani) i tako je počela moja savršena imitacija prirodnog poroda  :Grin: . 
Trudovi su bili, pojačavali se, pa su morali samo mrvicu još dripa dati (nisam loše reagirala), hopsajući na lopti prikopčana ctg-om, uz masažu svoje sestrične i najbolje primalje porod je završio na stolčiću i sve je prošlo u redu.
Kao da nikad nije bio carski rez i nitko ga se nije niti sjetio.

Hoću ti reći da smo svi mi drugačiji i da se nemoj bojati. 
Imaj nadu da bude sve u redu, brini se za svoje tijelo i slušaj kako reagira i ne mora baš uvjek završiti crno čega se mi i najviše bojimo.

Možda ipak naletiš na bolju ekipu i ljude (kao što sam ja), možda ipak
uspiješ roditi u normalnijim uvjetima i na ljudski način. 
I to ti želim od sveg srca. :Heart:

----------


## drndalica

Ono što sigurno znam da želim je - BOLJA, PRISTOJNIJA I UVIĐAVNIJA EKIPA u rađaoni. Nekako se potajno nadam da će možda zbog tog nesretnog prethodnog carskog morati obratiti više pažnje ovaj put.
Zadnji put sam bila praktično prepuštena sama sebi, bez igdje ikoga da me savjetuje, uglavnom bez ctg-a, a oni što bi se i pojavili i nešto rekli bolje da nisu (komentari i bezobrazluk koji su samo odmogli i koji mi i dan-danas ne izlaze iz glave).

----------


## paid

samo da ti pružim podršku...u istim sam nedoumicama kao ti. Imala sam carski prije 3 godine, indikacije zadak i ogromna beba. sada bi htjela vbac  ali užasno me strah.carski me plaši zbog duuugog boravka u bolnici i rane hospitalizacije,te oporavka i bolova koji su drugi put sigurno jači...
moja gin mi ne daje nadu za vbac jer je beba opet jako napredna i zadak još uvijek (u 32 sam tjednu).
ima li mi itko pametno što za dodati???

----------


## Deaedi

> samo da ti pružim podršku...u istim sam nedoumicama kao ti. Imala sam carski prije 3 godine, indikacije zadak i ogromna beba. sada bi htjela vbac  ali užasno me strah.carski me plaši zbog duuugog boravka u bolnici i rane hospitalizacije,te oporavka i bolova koji su drugi put sigurno jači...
> moja gin mi ne daje nadu za vbac jer je beba opet jako napredna i zadak još uvijek (u 32 sam tjednu).
> ima li mi itko pametno što za dodati???


Mene je drugi carski puno manje bolio nego prvi, dakle skoro ništa i oporavila sam se za čas.

----------


## sirius

> samo da ti pružim podršku...u istim sam nedoumicama kao ti. Imala sam carski prije 3 godine, indikacije zadak i ogromna beba. sada bi htjela vbac ali užasno me strah.carski me plaši zbog duuugog boravka u bolnici i rane hospitalizacije,te oporavka i bolova koji su drugi put sigurno jači...
> moja gin mi ne daje nadu za vbac jer je beba opet jako napredna i zadak još uvijek (u 32 sam tjednu).
> ima li mi itko pametno što za dodati???


Ti si drugorotka, beba ima vremena da se okrene .

----------


## Lili75

ja sam prvo dijete prije 22 mjeseca nakon 22 sata trudova: beba u mekoniju, prirodni trudovi na 3 minute bez otvaranja punih 12 sati, drip,epiduralna, tiskanje, bebi se glavica okrenula bočno, meni uska zdjelica-na kraju hitni carski.Bila sam protiv carskog,a sad kažem da su mi ga barem ranije obavili. Bila sam prisebna bez obzira na sve,al to je bio strašan šok za organizam i bebu.ne trebam ni reći da sam još ostala na roomin-in-u 9 dana zbog vena (nas 3 žene i 3 bebe, nisam spavala danima i noćima).
Oporavak od carskog brz i kratak bez ikakvih poteškoća, ni od epiduralne nisam imala glavobolje,...

Drugi porod mi je za 4 mjeseca, i moj izbor je ponovni carksi, nadam se da će me "poštedit" i zbog kratkog razdoblja između 2 poroda i zbog povijesti 1.poroda (+uska zdjelica,..), ne želim riskirati ni najmanje Bože me sačuvaj rupturu maternice ili nešto kao što se dogodilo *Ronin*
*,* nema šanse, borit ću se za carski i nema tog tko će me silit na VBAC, ja taj rizik neću preuzeti. S obzirom na moju upornost  :Wink: , nemaju šanse da ću popustit na bilo kakve nagovore,a možda me to nitko ni neće pitati nego će odmah predložit CR.

*Daedi*, dobro si rekla pa ne može me se natjerati ni na VBAC (to je nekad i veći rizik) i nadam se oporavku kakav si imala ti.

A da mi je beba na zadak, uopće ne bih dvojila ni sekunde, CR bi mi bio jedini izbor, kažem za sebe.

----------


## drndalica

Lili75 u potpunosti te razumijem, ali... ne mogu se poistovjetiti sa tvojim iskustvom do kraja.
Nemam nešto konkretno za što bi se zakačila i što bi mi moglo već sada, unaprijed odrediti čvrsti stav - VBAC ili CBAC.
To što mi je prvi porod bio traumatičan je zbog bezobraznog i nezainteresiranog osoblja i pupčane vrpce koja je doslovce gušila bebu i sprečavala da se spusti. Ništa od toga sada se ne mora ponoviti. Inače sve ostalo bilo je ok (bar do otvaranja 10 cm, a to bi trebalo biti to, više-manje zar ne?). Znači, nisam uska (otvarala sam se normalno), imala sam svoje trudova (boolne, ali izdrživo). Onaj drugi dio, nakon što 'je zapelo' me najviše plaši i želim zapravo da me netko uvjeri da u 2. porodu, ako na nešto posumnjaju 'manje mrcvare', ne čekaju toliko dugo i prije donesu odluku o ev. cr-u. 
Još uvijek me peče savijest (iako znam da nije bila moja pogreška), ali si stalno mislim da sam možda bila manje pristojna, vikala ili bilo šta - da bi me ranije poštedili muke. A opet, glupo je da već sada počnem inzistirati CR, kad porod nije ni počeo i nemam neke konkretne osnove za to  :Smile: . Ne znam, nisam pametna. Zapravo, tražim pozitivnu, ohrabrujuću i motivirajuću priču da mi odagna negativne misli.

----------


## Deaedi

drndalica, ti si već odlučila- Ne želiš čuti iskustva kako je nekima i drugi carski prošao super. Želiš čuti da će tvoj VBAC dobro završiti, odnosno želiš da te nečija pozitivna priča u to uvjeri. 

No, na kraju je sve tvoja odluka - i sama kažeš da možda da si 1x bila drugačija, da bi možda prije i napravili CR - pa vjerojatno da i bi.  Uvjerila sam se da ako znaš što želiš, i ako na pitanje - a da probate VBAC-odgovoriš: "Jedino ako mi napismeno garantirate da preuzimate svu odgovornost za mene i dijete", da ćeš i dobiti ono što želiš.

----------


## oka

Evo ja sam imala željeni i uspješni VBAC, Lili želi imati uspješni drugi CR, a što misliš što ti želiš?
Bojiš se, zar ne, bojiš se donjeti odluku jer svaka donesena odluka nosi za sobom i rizike, jel da?

Eto, tako ti je nama svima bilo i uvjek će biti, moramo se samo nadati najboljemu, a što nam drugo preostaje.
Teško je, i strijepnje su uvijek velike, ali evo nek te muž malo pobodri, mi te bodrimo da izguraš do kraja i 
doneseš pravu odluku koja će tebi odgovarati i sa kojom ćeš se moći nositi.

I puuuno pozitivnih misli ti želim, ma bit će sve u redu, još malo  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Baš kao što kažu *Daeadi* i *oka*, razmisli što TI želiš, kad si ti sigurna u svoju odluku onda to "okolina" jako dobro osjeti. *Oka*, ti je dala pozitivan primjer VBAC-a,a mi CR.

Što se tiče ovog:
_"Onaj drugi dio, nakon što 'je zapelo' me najviše plaši i želim zapravo da me netko uvjeri da u 2. porodu, ako na nešto posumnjaju 'manje mrcvare', ne čekaju toliko dugo i prije donesu odluku o ev. cr-u."_ 

Inače, mislim da samo ako imaš nekog "svog" doktora da možeš bit sigurna da mrcvarenje neće trajati predugo i bespotrebno, ovdje na forumu te nitko ne može uvjerit u ovo gore navedeno.

----------


## drndalica

> ti si već odlučila- Ne želiš čuti iskustva kako je nekima i drugi carski prošao super.


Ne bi se baš složila.  :Smile: 
Bilo bi mi lakše da znam da je npr. beba na zadak. Onda ne bi imala niti trunku dileme. Vikala bi iz petnih žila, i imala bi dobar razlog da me jednostavno moraju poslušati. 

Ja znam što želim!!! Znala sam i prošli put. Ali stvari su tako naopako otišle da sam se totalno pogubila, izgubila samopouzdanje, neke stvari duboko potisnula u sebi, a sada mi se te slike vraćaju kao bumerang.

Želim da  mi drugi porod ostane u ljepšem sjećanju (bilo da je VBAC / CBAC), da beba bude ok, oporavak bude brži nego prošli put (imam dijete doma i neke obaveze koje neću moći odgoditi) i da se znam izboriti za sebe (e tu sam slaba).

Bila mi je patronažna jučer pa sam doznala nekoliko korisnih stvari koje me ipak donekle umiruju. Ona smatra da nakon cr-a ipak 'manje gnjave', ako nema indikacija (a za sada nema) pokušava se prirodno (moja ev. želja za CR-om doktorima ništa ne znači), drip daju ali manje, u tom slučaju imam pravo tražiti epiduralnu (nije kontraindikacija sa prethodnim CR-om), pa ako ide - ide, ako ne opet se stigne napraviti CR. U svakom slučaju, savjetuje da pokušam na vrijeme (unaprijed) upoznati ih sa svojom situacijom i prethodnom traumom, imati nekoga 'svog' na porodu (suprug nažalost nije baš zainteresiran).

Mislim da bi mi bolja postava u rađaoni (osoblje) riješilo 90% problema. Još kad bi znala kako ubosti pravu smjenu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Solange13

dati drip tokom VBAC je kriminalno...
al, svasta je kod nas, pa ih to ne sprjecava..
inace, jako suosjecam s tobom, nedoumicama... iako sam imala krasan 1. porod - carski - i divno osoblje.
ali, zarko sam zeljela prirodni porod poslije, uz doulu, pripremala se za to...
medjutim na kraju sam imala jos jedan carski, takodjer narucen, jer sam poslusala misljenje lijecnika kojemu sam beskrajno vjerovala, iako je on bio spreman pokusati vbac ako ja tako zelim.
kad me otvorio vidio je jadno stanje maternice, i rekao- sva sreca da smo isli na carski.
oporavila sam se jako brzo, sve je proslo super -5, i jedini veliki minus je diskutabilna mogucnost za eventualno 3. dijete. ali, s druge strane, da sam isla na vbac, posve izvjesno bi zavrsila s rupturom.. smrc..
inace sam jako, jaaako zeljela roditi prirodno, a npr. porod doma bi bio moj idealan porod u nekim drugim okolnostima... (da nije bilo 1.-og caskog, itd..)
kod mene je bilo zanimljivo sto iako sam jako zeljela prirodno, intuicija je izostala, tj. vise me vukla na carski. u 1. porodu, intuicija mi je npr. spasila dijete..
imas li ti ikakav unutarnji feeling?

----------


## mimica777

Drndalice ja sam imala prvi porod kao i ti normalno se otvarala (sporo je išlo) do 6 cm tada su mi dali drip i mučenje 20 sati na kraju distocija hitan carski a bebica je bila 4150 to je bilo prije 3 god.Sad sam rodila vaginalno prije 12 dana i to je predivno iskustvo,bojala sam se užasno al sam i željela roditi vag uglavnom dr mi je sve lijepo objasnio,pokušat će mo ako ne bude išlo kako spada carski se napravi za 10 min i stvarno hvala mu na tome....uglavnom došla sam u rodilište u 2 iza ponoći s trudovima na minutu,otvorila se do jutra 8 cm,oko 9 sam otišla u box anesteziologica mi je dala epiduralnu,dr je kasnije došao i pred kraj mi je dao drip al je cjelo vrijeme bio u boxu pored mene,kad su me porodili svi su ostali u čudu jer je bebica bila ogromna (4630 i 53 cm)...rezali me jesu al je sve prošlo odlično i puno brže i lakše sam se oporavila nego prvi put....osjećaj je definitivno puno ljepši kad rodiš vag,ma savršeno nešto.......zato ti želim sreću na porodu ma kako ti odlučila... :Smile: )

----------


## Leni

ja sam prvi put stvarno željela prirodno, ali eto, imala sam hitan carski... i vječno sam zahvalna ekipi na sv. duhu....

a šta ako nemaš nikakvih indikacija za CBAC osim vlastitog straha????

----------


## partyka

Upravo čitam knjigu *Birthing Normally After a Caesarean or Two  by Hélène Vadeboncoeur. Knjiga je izvrsna i daje ti odgovore na sva moguća pitanja. Ako imaš priliku nabaviti tu knjigu svakako bih ti je preporučila (ne znam koliko još imaš vremena do poroda). Isto tako, bih ti svakako preporučila doulu na porodu s obzirom da si rekla da ti muž nije zainteresiran. Sretno! 
*

----------


## drndalica

> *Isto tako, bih ti svakako preporučila doulu na porodu*


Joj, nasmijala si me jako. :Laughing:  Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali meni je doula total science fiction. Nemam pojma gdje bi ju mogla naći. Bila bi sasvim zadovoljna kad bi mi netko mogao garantirati samo 'normalnu' babicu. Imam još nešto vremena, sad sam 30. tj. Već je sama udaljenost bolnice (na otoku sam), traženje nekog stana u najam + točno pogađanje termina dovoljan 'praktični' izazov. Još i muž da bude slobodan onda.... a sve to radim u želji da izbjegnem hospitalizaciju (čekanje u bolnici), jer me psihički dotukla prošli put...
Potražit ću knjigu, hvala.

----------


## sirius

> *Joj, nasmijala si me jako. Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali meni je doula total science fiction. Nemam pojma gdje bi ju mogla naći.* Bila bi sasvim zadovoljna kad bi mi netko mogao garantirati samo 'normalnu' babicu. Imam još nešto vremena, sad sam 30. tj. Već je sama udaljenost bolnice (na otoku sam), traženje nekog stana u najam + točno pogađanje termina dovoljan 'praktični' izazov. Još i muž da bude slobodan onda.... a sve to radim u želji da izbjegnem hospitalizaciju (čekanje u bolnici), jer me psihički dotukla prošli put...
> Potražit ću knjigu, hvala.


Pa daš oglas tu na Forumu, u svakom slučaju sigurna sam da bi odmah našla jednu, barem da te podržava virtualno i telefonski , ako niste u blizini. Osim toga uloga doule je uloga koju bi trebla imati izvorna babica, ali se ta uloga izgubila (obzirom da ju upoznaješ po prvi put tek nakon što uđeš u trudovima u rodilište).

----------


## bfamily

cure pridružujem vam se u strahovima i s morem pitanja. 
Naime i ja sam imala prvi puta carski, sad sam u 36. tjednu i nadam se VBAC-u iako se bojim dripa kao crnog vraga iako mi je dr. koji radi u rodilištu rekao da ga nikako ne daju prilikom VBAC-a, ali ja im ništa ne vjerujem. 
Kad se mjeri rez? Meni još gin. to nije radio, mislim da je bilo rano do sad.
*
paid* meni je rečeno da je zadak jedan od izričitih razloga za ponovni carski

----------


## Lutonjica

> Onaj drugi dio, nakon što 'je zapelo' me najviše plaši i želim zapravo da me netko uvjeri da u 2. porodu, ako na nešto posumnjaju 'manje mrcvare', ne čekaju toliko dugo i prije donesu odluku o ev. cr-u.


problem je što većina porodničara zapravo ne razumije poantu CR-a.
dakle, CR u većini slučajeva ne bi trebao biti nešto što se hitno izvodi nakon što se satima i danima ženu i dijete muči pokušajem forsiranog vaginalnog poroda, nego nešto što se napravi odmah one sekunde kad se vidi da nešto uistinu nije u redu.
kako će postupiti, to uvelike ovisi o osoblju i njihovom shvaćanju gore napisanog. nitko ti ne može ništa garantirati.

ono što se definitivno zna, jest da ako želiš uspješan vbac, ne bi nikako i nimalo smjela biti inducirana niti ubrzavana dripom niti biti na epiduralnoj (jer na epiduralnoj ćeš vrlo vrlo vjerojatno trebati drip), nego bi trebali pustiti tvoje tijelo da ide svojim tempom, pa ako opet zapne, napraviti carski bez da su te dripali i mučili tvoju maternicu prije toga.

----------


## Leni

> dakle, CR u većini slučajeva ne bi trebao biti nešto što se hitno izvodi nakon što se satima i danima ženu i dijete muči pokušajem forsiranog vaginalnog poroda, nego nešto što se napravi odmah one sekunde kad se vidi da nešto uistinu nije u redu.


X

imam tu sreću da se meni tako dogodilo... odluka je donesena u 5 minuta
 :Heart:  za dr. bekavac

----------


## drndalica

> dakle, CR u većini slučajeva ne bi trebao biti nešto što se hitno izvodi  nakon što se satima i danima ženu i dijete muči pokušajem forsiranog  vaginalnog poroda, nego nešto što se napravi odmah one sekunde kad se  vidi da nešto uistinu nije u redu.


Da malo pojasnim - moj 1. porod nije induciran, počeo je prirodnim trudovima, sa 5 cm sam došla do punih 10 cm u roku 4-5h - taj dio mi se činio 'normalan',  kako je vrijeme protjecalo dodavan je drp. Kad kažem 2. dio, mislim na 2. porođajno doba (to je ono koje počinje od 10 cm nadalje, zar ne?). U mom slučaju čekalo se više od 4 sata, beba se nije spuštala i onda su me odnijeli u operacionu salu. Nekako mi se čini predugo. Ne znam, koliko normalno traje cca od potpune otvorenosti do izlaska bebe?  Naišla sam na podatak 'do 2 h'. Po tome stvarno ispada da su me mrcvarili više nego li je bilo potrebno  :Undecided:

----------


## oka

E vidiš, a meni su odlučili prokidanje i inducirani porod.
Ali da sam tražila i inzistirala (zbog svoje situacije) vjerovatno bi bio carski. Hm, da sam se malo više bojala
VBAC-a vjerovatno bih i tražila carski.

Ali nisam, nisam jer mi je dr. Jukić sa svojim objašanjavanjem i uvjeravanjem pomogao da
ustrajem u svojoj odluci za porod.  E sad, ja sam odlučila vjerovati mu i nisam pogriješila.
Bio je uspješan VBAC i to inducirani i odrađeni na stolčiću. Bio je imitacija prirodnog ali dobro, ja sam
bila presretna i prezadovoljna. I hvala Bogu nije došlo do najgoreg scenarija. 
A istina JE da sam staaalno inzistirala da mi slučajno ne pojačavaju drip.

Tako da je sve opet najviše na nama samima i na našim željama i na kraju našim odlukama,
ukoliko ne dođe do izvanredne situacije.

----------


## oka

Moj post se je nadovezivao za Leni, a drndalica me pretekla  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

Kako mi je neobično kad spominjete doktore po imenima. Ja pojma nemam tko je vodio moj porod, prošetavali su neki u bijelim kutama, više njih, jedna je bila i ženska doktorica, a i neke sestre su bile (valjda su babice ako su u rađaoni?) - nitko od njih nije se predstavio. Da me naknadno na intenzivnoj nije posjetio i predstavio se doktor koji me operirao ne bi imala pojma tko me porodio.
Nadam se da će ovaj put, ako ništa drugo onda zbog prethodnog carskog, morati više govoriti i komunicirati sa mnom.

----------


## Lutonjica

drndalica, *TI* moraš biti ta koja će pitati, koja će inzistirati na razgovoru, koja će propitivati svaki postupak. ne možeš ovisiti o tome jesi li u "pričljivoj" ili "ne pričljivoj smjeni". ti moraš pitati "oprostite, kako je Vaše ime?" i sve što te zanima.
dakle, ako si ti aktivna, ako naglašavaš da nećeš ovo, ili da hoćeš ono, ako ih propitkuješ zašto ovo, a ne ono, onda imaš najveće šanse da dobro iskomunicirate jedni drugima sve što je važno.
ako ćeš se osloniti na to da bi oni morali više govoriti, a ti ćeš i dalje biti tiha, onda ništa od toga.
i za ovo bi ti dobro došla doula, da se ona bavi tim pitanjima ako ti ne možeš

oka, ja sam totalno ufurana u prirodne porode, čak kućne prirodne porode, to mi je tema od interesa u životu i kad nisam trudna, ali da sam imala carski, na vbac bih išla samo u potpuno prirodnim uvjetima. da mi je dilema indukcija/ pojačavanje trudova ili carski - odabrala bih navjerojatnije carski

----------


## oka

Razlika između poroda mi je bila 2,3 mj i nakako sam bila sigurna da je to ok ida mi do najgoreg neće doći...
Drndalici je prije 5 god  bio carski, zar to nije onak, puno, pa se ne mora toliko bojati puknuća?
Ne znam, koliko god sam čitala o VBAC-u nakako sam bila uvjerena, ma nisam uopće niti razmišljala o puknuću.
Možda sam samo imala sreće?

----------


## drndalica

> Lutonjica 	 	 		 			 			drndalica, *TI* moraš biti ta koja će pitati, koja će  inzistirati na razgovoru, koja će propitivati svaki postupak. ne možeš  ovisiti o tome jesi li u "pričljivoj" ili "ne pričljivoj smjeni".....


U potpunosti se slažem.

Nije da ja nisam pitala, doduše nisam imena, jer nije bila JEDNA osoba uz mene, samo su prošetavali, a baš sad da svakog tražim ime... Jedino sam doktore raspoznavala (bijela kuta), a ostale žene su što se mene tiče mogle biti i spremačice, nisam ih doživjela uopće.

Kad bi i skupila snage pitati nešto nailazila sam ili na ZID ŠUTNJE ili BEZOBRAZNE odgovore (ovo su stvarnio citati, ne pretjerujem!!): 
"pa di bi mi završile kad bi sa svima pričale, nas je samo toliko na vas onoliko koje rađate" (mislim da je to bila babica)
"Kako ćete roditi? Pa gospođo draga, žene rađaju već 3000 god pa ćete tako i vi" (doktor uz cerek, kao da je jako šaljivo a sve nakon što mi je postalo sumnjivo da nešto ozbiljno ne ide kako treba)
"nemojte tako disati, to ništa ne valja, hiperventilirati ćete se" (babica)
"nismo mi tu da vas držimo za ruku, za to imate supruga" (babica, nakon što sam ju pitala kako da dišem)
"Gospođo draga, CR je ozbiljan operativan zahvat i ne radi se po narudžbi" (doktorica, onako s visoka, kao da se obraća polupismenoj osobi, dok je vadila krv bebi iz glava da vide kakav je PH, kad sam već bila u polu panici i molila da ne mrcvare mene i bebu i naprave CR)

Pitala bi ja i više, ali nisam stigla i imala koga, uglavnom sam bila prepuštena sama sebi. A budimo iskreni, nakon ovakvih odgovora čovjek izgubi volju, a dodavanjem dripa i zadnje atome snage 'za borbu sa vjetrenjačama'. Tada mi je već svaka i najkraća rečenica predstavljala težak napor, pa sam odustala. Maštala sam o pištolju, da si pucam u glavu, samo da sve završi.... (evo primjera metode relaksacije vizualizacijom  :Laughing: ).

Ono što sam zapravo tek sada shvatila je da u niti jednoj fazi nitko nije imao potrebu pitati kako se ja osjećam, što ja mislim. A cijelo sam vrijeme imala feeling da nešto nije kako treba. Ali, tko sam ja da proturječim dokturu (autoritetu), prvorotkinja, bez iskustva? Evo primjer (razlika je suptilna):
Doktor kaže: "Sada osjećate pritisak na debelo crijevo, kao da morate na wc"
a bilo bi bolje da je pitao "Da li osjećate..."
jer ja ništa slično onom što je rekao nisam osjećala, ali DOKTOR ZNA, pa sam jedva, bojažljivo rekla "pa baš i ne".
Da ne govorim kako sam se zbog toga osjećala kao da sam JA nešto zaribala (jer to kako dišem 'ništa ne valja'), jer očito JA nešto krivo radim pa se beba ne spušta i ne pritišće mi to debelo crijevo  :Laughing:

----------


## emira

Već sam nekoliko put napisala svoje iskustvo, ali da sad ne kopam...
Oba puta Sveti Duh.
1. porod u travnju 2006, prijevremeni 34. tj., beba nožicama okrenuta dolje, hitan carski pod općom anestezijom. Oporavak: ja bih rekla "prisiljen" jer sam već 2 dana nakon sc-a morala šetati s jednog na drugi kraj bolnice i sjediti na neki štokrlekima radi pokušaja dojenja nedonoščeta. Da nije bilo za moje dijete, vjerovatno ne bih 10 dana mogla iz kreveta, a pri prvom pokušaju šetnje skljokala bih se. Toliko me bolilo i loše sam se osjećala.
2. porod VBAC. Od samog početka trudnoće priželjkivala sam VBAC i u tome sam imala punu podršku svog doktora i okoline. Naravno, upoznala sam se sa potencijalnim prednostima i rizicima i *sama* donijela odluku: pokušat ću VBAC samo u slučaju da sve krene prirodno, da su sve okolnosti (položaj bebe, debljina ožiljka od carskog itd.) idealne. Odlučila sam odbiti i kap dripa i moj dr me podržavao u tome. Zvijezde su se stvarno posložile, malac je bio u idealnom položaju, ja došla na porod 6 cm otvorena. Moram priznati da su sva dr. došla razgovarati samnom i na suptilan način sugerirala carski. Dogovorila sam se s njima da ako bilo što pođe po zlu, idemo odmah na carski, ne idemo glavom kroz zid. Ako ide potpuno prirodno ok, ako ne ide opet carski- Bože moj, nije smak svijeta. Ležala sam u predrađaoni 8 sati sa potpuno bezbolnim ali i neučinkovitim trudovima, i u tih 8 sati se nisam pomaknula sa tih 6 cm. Opet je došao doktor, i opet u dogovoru samnom pristajem na amniotomiju, i ako ide ide, ako ne idemo na carski. U roku 2 sata od tada, rodila sam malca od 4050 g i 53 cm. Namučila sam se fakat, ne znam više jel bio znojniji mm, doktor , babica ili ja. Al uspjeli smo ga nekako istisnut. Moram priznat da sam nekoliko puta pomislila da mi puca maternica. I da sam u nekom polubunovnom stanju tražila da mi rade carski na živo, da ću sve potpisat, jer znam da u 1 po ponoći nema anesteziologa.  :Smile:  Zaradila sam i neku majušnu epiziotomiju, iako su se doktor i babica trudili da ne režu, očito je ipak moralo. Lagala bih kad bih rekla da nije bilo teško i bolno. Osjećala sam se strgano još 3 dana poslije poroda, ali sam nakon 2 h već hodala i brinula se o bebi. Oporavak nakon carskog i nakon VBAC-a (koji je kod mene okarakteriziran kao težak) je kao nebo i zemlja. O emocionalnim i psihološkim razlikama neću ni govoriti...

Gledaj, sama moraš odlučiti želiš li uopće pokušati VBAC. Ne vjerujem da će te netko forsirati na nešto što ne želiš. Ali ponavljam, ti možeš žarko željeti, čak i donijeti odluku, ali ako  ti se okolnosti ne poslože pa opet ništa od toga. Kako god bilo- SRETNO!  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Razlika između poroda mi je bila 2,3 mj i nakako sam bila sigurna da je to ok ida mi do najgoreg neće doći...
> Drndalici je prije 5 god  bio carski, zar to nije onak, puno, pa se ne mora toliko bojati puknuća?
> Ne znam, koliko god sam čitala o VBAC-u nakako sam bila uvjerena, ma nisam uopće niti razmišljala o puknuću.
> Možda sam samo imala sreće?


ne bi se kod mene radilo samo o strahu od mogućnosti prsnuća, nego mi je problematičan i drip i način na koji se dozira i primjenjuje, i svi efekti koje on ima na žensko tijelo i na bebu, problematično mi je i prokidanje vodenjaka ... sve je to problematično i dovodi do komplikacija i u "običnom" vaginalnom porodu, a kod VBAC-a još puno puno više.
tako da je u mojoj glavi i za mene i za bebu manje štetan normalni carski, nego indukcija i pojačavanje trudova.
opet, nisam bila u toj situaciji, tako da je sve ovo teoretski, ali kad promišljam što bih i kako bih, mislim da bih ovako razmišljala.
dakle, prva i glavna i priželjkivana opcija bi mi bio posve prirodan nemedikaliziran VBAC.
ALI, ako bi se u igru ubacivali lijekovi i intervencije, onda bih vjerojatno radije ponovo carski.

*drndalica*, stvarno mislim da bi ti super došla jedna doula, jesi pitala na topiku o doulama? ima nas po cijeloj hrvatskoj, našla bi se neka da te bar preko telefona mazi i pazi, a i to je puno, vjeruj  :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Na koji način prokidanje vodenjaka može štetiti kad se radi o vbacu? 

Ginekolog mi je rekao da nesmijem doma odrađivati trudove, nego da se moram odmah javiti u bolnicu. Kako je bilo kod vas? jeste li isto morale odmah u bolnicu?

I nitko mi nije odgovorio,
kad su vam mjerili rez? u kojem tjednu?

Inače mislim isto kao Lutonjica, rađe ću ponovno na carski nego pristati na drip! Samo sam u to sigurna.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Na koji način prokidanje vodenjaka može štetiti kad se radi o vbacu?


na isti način kao i kod bilo kojeg drugog poroda.

prokidanje vodenjaka u pravilu dovodi do intenziviranja trudova. ako ga prokinu prerano, kad tvoje tijelo zapravo još nije spremno za to, onda može doći do komplikacija - jer trudovi su žešći i tjeraju bebu van, a tvoje tijelo zapravo još nije dovoljno otvoreno.
također, ako se vodenjak prokine dok beba još nije "sjela" glavicom u zdjelicu (engaged, ne znam koji je hrvatski izraz), odnosno dok još postoji prostora između glavice i porođajnog kanala - postoji rizik od prolapsa pupkovine.

----------


## Lutonjica

u ovom slučaju ako glavica još nije engaged, beba može zaraditi i fini hematom jer kod naglog iscurenja plodne vode udari glavom u kosti zdjelice.

----------


## Solange13

meni je u svim tim pričama ustvari najgore što (prije, ne znam dali se to promjenilo! daj bože da je!) u Rijeci se carski nije radio kada je bolje za majku i/ili bebu, već kad je pitanje života i smrti. a to što su bebe poslije bile tjednima na neonatologiji itd... nema veze, oni su svoje obavili, "pacjent preživio". razlozi (a ovo je inside info): financijski i pravni. carski više košta, tj. ne naplati se tako "dobro" od hzzo-a ko vag. te, u slučaju problema kod vaginalnog- govori se načelno o komplikaciji. u slučaju problema pri carskom- liječnička greška i sasvim druge pravne reperkusije.
inače ja preporučujem doulu od sveg srca, i ja sam je bila našla ovdje.  :Smile:  pa makar za telefonsko bodrenje. i također preporučujem razmišljati pozitivno, minimalno se stresirati, i izbjegavati postove kao što je početak ovoga moga...  :Wink:

----------


## emira

> kad su vam mjerili rez? u kojem tjednu


meni sa 38 tj., UZV-om

----------


## Canaj

> u ovom slučaju ako glavica još nije engaged, beba može zaraditi i fini hematom jer kod naglog iscurenja plodne vode udari glavom u kosti zdjelice.


znam da trudnice ne treba plašiti, a i nije mi to namjera, govoriti neke grozne priče...samo želim posvedočit ovome što kaže Lutonjica. Nažalost jako dobro znam kako izgleda taj fini hematom zbog prerane amniotopije....
dobro se informirat prije poroda i čuti svakakve priče i pokušati pronaći neki svoj stav i intuicijski položaj spram sveg mogućeg i onog što želimo..ja ti želim lijep vbac i ponovno rođenje

----------


## Lutonjica

ja se nadam da ovo nije plašenje, nego korisna informacija s kojom baš mogu izbjeći hematom. rijetko koja trudnica zna za ovo, iako je zapravo jako logično kad razmišljaš o tome. 
prokidanje vodenjaka na prvi pogled izgleda kao nešto skroz ok i bez rizika. većina žena zna opasnosti dripa, gela, raznoraznih lijekova... ali nikom ne padne na pamet da i prokidanje vodenjaka uopće nije bezazleno.

----------


## dani1

Meni rez nisu niti mjerili, porodi su počeli dosta prije termina. Nakon prvog vbac-a su mi provjeravali rez, nakon drugog niti to.

----------


## Canaj

ma ja sam bila tu i čitala temu jer i mene zanima vbac (iako još nisam trudna)....pa sam pročitala ovo od tebe Lutonjica i onda mi se upalila lampica...Svakako mi nije namjera plašenje, nikako, samo sam to spomenula i evo opet naglašavam - zato jer sam svjesna da ne mogu znati kako će netko čitati i odnositi se prema onom što pišem. 
no kako je tema postavljena sa "iskustva i savjeti"....ja samo mogu posvedočit za savjete koji su tu izrečeni iz svog iskustva, znači =vjerujem sada da je dobro izbjegnut ili odgodit prokidanje vodenjaka...(to je kod mene povuklo vjerojatno posljedicu da sam stalno ležala, 12 h....)

Prema onom što sam ja sve pročitala tu na forumu (članci i priče o prirodnom porodu, te kombinirana iskustva) zaključila sam (za eventualno svoj vbac) da bi bilo najbolje da je porod ne-interventan i što je moguće manje neometan... na tragu tog razmišljanja dođe se i do zaključka da treba razmisliti i o mjestu poroda i ev osobe koja te prati i "brine" o stvarima o kojima ti trebaš ev brinuti prije ali ne i za vrijeme poroda koji odrađuješ tj. doživljavaš

----------


## paid

evo mene s pregleda.beba se okrenula,,,i kad sam već mislila da imam šanse za vbac,dr se šokirala veličinom bebe.s 33 tjedna moj muškarčić je procjenjen na 3000 g.bit će izgleda veći od brace koji se 15 dana prije termina rodio s 4300 g.
rekla mi je da mi ni jedan doktor neće pokušati vbac s tolikom bebom.
tako da sam poravnila,,,opet carski, nadam se da će proći dobro.želim samo da ne idem na hladno ako se uspijem izboriti...

----------


## drndalica

Mislim da nisi pogriješila. Na tvom mjestu odlučila bi isto. 
Sretno!!

----------


## partyka

Drndalice, drago mi je da sam te nasmijala  :Smile: 
Nego, sad ozbiljno, bez obzira gdje živiš vjerujem da imaš dobre šanse pronaći doulu (ako to želiš naravno). Imaš ovdje na forumu topic doule i možeš se tamo raspitati. Ako ne nađeš neku koja ti je blizu (npr. u Rijeci) postoje velike šanse da bi ti htjela doći neka doula iz Zagreba. Ovisno o tome kada ti je termin, ja bih također potencijalno mogla doći u Rijeku (no o tome, ako si zainteresirana na pp).

----------


## partyka

paid, znaš i sama koliko često se doktori zabune na uzv i kako se stvari još mogu promijeniti u sljedeća dva mjeseca. mene su od pregleda do pregleda "uveseljavali" s time: beba vam je premala (pa ja premrem od straha), beba vam je ogromna (pa ja opet premrem od straha), pa opet premala, pa pred porod odluka doktora u rodilištu "beba je puno prevelika, moramo na hladni carski da se niti ne krene spuštati u porođajni kanal jer ga nećemo moći izvući vani." i tako su ga izvukli van u 38. tjednu i kada se rodio imao je 3300, a ne pet i pol ili koliko su već govorili. 
želim samo reći da pustiš stvari da idu svojim tokom, a možda se na kraju i zvijezde tako poslože da ćete izbjeći carski. sretno vam oboma!  :Heart:

----------


## Leni

ne mogu sad naći što je epiduralnom i dripom ako se ide na VBAC ?

----------


## drndalica

> ne mogu sad naći što je epiduralnom i dripom ako se ide na VBAC ?


 koliko znam nisu isključeni, drip daju (bez obzira), epidralnu isto ali možda opreznije jer ometaju trudove (sve ovisi o tome što je bio razlog prethodnog carskog)

BTW, rodila sam prije 7 dana, nažalost CBAC. Otvorila se spontano i naglo, od 1 do punih 10 cm  u roku svega 3h, ali beba se nije spustila ni malo. Dobila sam drip (!!), ne i epiduralnu (jer sam bila već potpuno otvorena kad sam stigla u rađaonu) i tako pokušavala i mučila se još slijedeća 4h, nakon čega nije bilo pomaka i izveden je CR (na moje olakšanje priznajem). Nekog konkretnog medicinskog razloga zašto se beba ne spušta nije bilo. Ja mislim da je to zbog 1. naglog otvaranja (nije bilo vremena za 'smireno' spuštanje), 2. isključivo ležećeg položaja (na boku) u rađaoni - meni je to kao da rađaš uzbrdo. Navodno sam dobro prošla, naletila na doktore koji imaju srca i ne muče predugo. Cura koja je ležala sa mnom na intenzivnoj imala je isto CBAC, ali nakon 14h teških trudova i dripa. Njena smjena bila je grozna. Znači, sve ovisi o doktoru.

----------


## oka

Drndalica, glavno da ste živi i zdravi, da je to iza tebe..koliko te bilo strah....
To ti je kod mene bio razlog prvog CR, nespuštanje bebe, samo ne zbog brzog otvaranje već....
Uglavnom čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## drndalica

Ma to i ja kažem!.
Ovaj put beba je 10/10, suprug je bio na porodu (svisnula bi da ga nije bilo), operacija pod spinalnom tako nisam propustila vidjeti svoju mirisnu štrucu kako dolazi na svijet  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## partyka

> Nekog konkretnog medicinskog razloga zašto se  beba ne spušta nije bilo. Ja mislim da je to zbog 1. naglog otvaranja  (nije bilo vremena za 'smireno' spuštanje), 2. isključivo ležećeg  položaja (na boku) u rađaoni - meni je to kao da rađaš uzbrdo.


Uff, da, nema goreg za spuštanje bebe od ležanja i stvarno si u pravu  kad kažeš da je to kao da rađaš uzbrdo. Nedavno sam čitala u nekoj  knjizi da je jedina gora poza za rađanje od ležećeg da ženu objesiš  naopačke za noge  :Grin: 
Drndalice, silno mi je drago da ste ti i beba dobro i sretni  :Heart:

----------


## Leni

*drndalice*, baš sam se pitala što je na kraju bilo... 
ja se isto spremam za VBAC... i ne mogu reći da me nije frka...sada isto, kao ni prvi put, nemam nikakvih indikacija za carski.. zadnji je bio hitan carski.... i stali smo na 5 otvorenih prstiju zbog ugroženosti bebe...
nažalost, moram priznati da sam razočarana pristupom u stilu šta bi vi sada, nema veze što ste imali prvi carski... to nije nikakva indikacija..
o rizicima novog carskog sam dobila popriličnu lekciju(kao da ih sama ne znam), a da se rizik VBAC-a spomenuo u jednoj rečenici-ruptura maternice u postotku 0,5%...
najviše bih voljela da je prvi bio vaginalni, ali eto, ne mogu to nikako promjeniti...  :Sad: 
jel ti itko mjerio rez ??

hvala na infu za drip, ne znam što sam drugo očekivala..... :Sad: 

drago mi je da je sve na kraju dobro prošlo....  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

drndalice baš sam se sjetila tebe prije par dana. Čestitam ti na bebici!

Drago mi je da je sve prošlo ok i da te nisu previše mučili. 
Znači ipak daju drip...uhhh.... 
Kako ti prolazi oporavak nakon drugog carskog?

----------


## bfamily

Leni, evo i ja sam kao i drndalica imala CBAC. 
Nitko mi nije mjerio rez prije poroda, mjerili su mi ga poslije, kad sam završila u bolnici zbog mastitisa.
Stalno su mi govorili da me neće inducirati, no vidjela sam da i to ovisi o doktorima.
Meni je drago što se u trenutku odluke našao doktor koji je protiv indukcije, dok mi je jedna doktorica htjela staviti gel. 
Pa ga ti sad znaj...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tebi želim lijepi porod bio on VBAC ili CBAC

----------


## Leni

hvala  :Smile: 

i sama si želim isto... zapravo imam veću paniku sada nego na prvom porodu... 
i jedva čekam da završi i da upoznam svoju curicu...


neću čekati trudove da kažem _više nikada_ :Laughing: 
sad već to mogu reći..

----------


## drndalica

> *drndalice*, 
> jel ti itko mjerio rez ??


mislim da nije

----------


## drndalica

> Znači ipak daju drip...uhhh.... 
> Kako ti prolazi oporavak nakon drugog carskog?


Drip daju bez prethodnog upozorenja. Sama sam primjetila promjenu. Pitala supruga što se to dešava. riknut ću!! Kakva je to injekcija u boci infuzije? On pogleda traku ctg-a gdje piše kad je dodan drip. Prvo 5 kapi pa onda 10, kao to je malo, imate vlastite trudove, ovo je samo da vam malo 'pomogne'.... 

Oporavak od carskog mi je ok, mislim da je lakši (nije bila totalna anestezija), a i spremnija sam. Jedino me muči gadna anemija, ali to je od ranije i nema s tim veze.

----------


## emira

Ne znam kako je u drugim bolnicama, ja sam imala VBAC na SD. Od samog početka dr je znao moju želju za VBAC-om, što je i podupirao ali samo pod idelnim uvjetima (vlastiti trudovi, spontano otvaranje, drip ni u kom slučaju). Kad sam došla u rađaonu sa vlastitim trudovima i stala na 6 cm otvorenosti, 2 doktora su mi isto tako rekla da jedinu intervenciju koju mogu izvesti jest bušenje vodenjaka, i onda ako ide ide, ako ne idemo na SC. Drip nitko nije niti spomenuo (to su znači 3 doktora sa istim razmišljanjima). E sad, da li sam ja naletila na takvu ekipu ili je to njihova praksa, ne znam.

----------


## Leni

*emira*, baš ohrabrujuće moram priznati...

----------


## emira

Željela bih napomenuti da ni bušenje vodenjaka nisu forsirali. Došla sam u predrađaonu oko 15 h, 6 cm otvorena i sa pravilnim trudovima na 3 min koje uopće nisam osjetila. Pregledali su me ponovno tek u 23 h i kako se od tada nalaz nije promjenio, predloženo mi je čekanje, bušenje vodenjaka ili carski. Pristala sam jer sam bila već poprilično umorna od iščekivanja da se nešto počne događati, a ništa... Potpuno sam se otvorila 1 h nakon amniotomije, rodila nakon ukupno 1.5 h.

----------


## Leni

kod mene je na kraju uspio VBAC.. eto, još uvijek nekako ne vjerujem da sam to ja mogla... ali razlika stvarno postoji.. 
užasno sam se bojala vaginalnog poroda, ali bio je potpuno prirodan tijek, bez intervencije.. vodenjak je sam pukao, otvorila sam se kroz nekoliko sati...bez dripa i epiduralne...
moram priznati da su jako pazili(barem koliko sam ja u onoj boli i ošamućenosti mogla primjetiti)  zbog prvog carskog...
imam jedan šav, a to mogu zahvaliti samo tim neprirodnim stolovima za rađanje... imala sam odličnu superdobru primalju i zaista trudila da mi pomogne....  

drago mi je da je bio VBAC, makar sam danima bila u panici kako ću i da sam mogla odmah bi potpisala carski... ali drago mi je da nisam... naravno još draže da je sve bilo ok...

rez su gledali nakon poroda...

----------


## tinaM

leni, u kojoj si bolnici rodila?

----------


## Leni

> leni, u kojoj si bolnici rodila?


sad tek vidim,samo mi je godina dana trebala  :Smile: 

na sv. duhu

----------


## vedrunjela

Ima li tko iskustva s VBAC-om u Vinogradskoj? Kakav je stav njihovih liječnika i primalja?

----------


## LanaLana

I mene zanima ima tko iskustva s VBAC-om u Vinogradskoj ili SV Duh a jos bolje ako je bio manji razmak (kod mene ce biti 19mj)??

----------


## narf

Ima li mozda netko info novije gdje su doktori skloniji / iskusniji za vbac?? Ne znam dal ici u vinogradsku ili sv duh, a moram se naruciti za pregled. Ako imate ikakva iskustva,ili preporuku kojem doktoru da se narucim u TA bila bi jakooo zahvalna...

----------

